# Buffed.de - immer mehr unbrauchbar



## Cucubaby (10. Februar 2010)

Ich finde dass diese Seiten für die Allianzler immer weniger brauchbar sind, weil es z B. für das aktuelle Fest: Liebe liegt in der Luft großteil der Informationennur für die Horde ist... und überhaupt, es ist so unübersichtilich, dass ich lieber (und mit 100%igem Erfolg) in Google suche, wenn ich was brauche.


----------



## Lpax (10. Februar 2010)

Und?
Ist echt fies was^^

Gz zu deinem ersten post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (10. Februar 2010)

Versuche doch mal diese furzigen Quests einzig und allein nach dem Questtext zu erledigen.
Muss denn wirklich nach jeder noch so beschissenen und allzu leicht zu verstehenden Quest gegooglet oder hier bei Buffed gesucht werden?
Aber lieber lässt man sich von anderen Spielern jede noch so simple Aufgabe erklären, unter Angabe von Koordinaten natürlich.

Und ausgerechnet ein Gimpel wie du will hier mit seinem ersten Post etwas bewerten...ja ne, is klar


----------



## Kankru (10. Februar 2010)

Toller erster Post.
Buffed ist klasse, ich brauche hier keine Guides oder so, ich gucke gern die Vids, höre regelmäßig den Cast und schaue mir gerne die News und Forenthreads an!
Ja bei Buffed gibts mehr als nur Guides, geil oder?


----------



## Cucubaby (10. Februar 2010)

an die DreiHaare: 
ein wenig erziehung im bereich höfflichkeit hätte dir nicht geschadet... 
wozu sind die questhelper und die kommentare da wenn man sie nicht benutzt? was du da schreibst ist ein schwachsinn...


----------



## Andoral1990 (10. Februar 2010)

genau. buffed wird unbrauchwar wegen einem guide der DIR nicht gefällt.



aber mal im ernst, die alte datenbank fand ich viel besser.

wenn ich früher zb den flugmeister und nen reagenzienverkäufer in nem bestimmten gebit suchte konnte ich mir ALLE npcs auflisten lassen.... jetzt werden nur glaub 50 aufgelistet un d dann muss ich weiter blättern was die suchfunktion(strg+f) müll werden lässt.  außerdem stehen dinge wie (greifenmeister) oder (reagenzienhändler) nicht mehr bei den mobs.


----------



## Laberede (10. Februar 2010)

Cucubaby schrieb:


> z B. für das aktuelle Fest: Liebe liegt in der Luft großteil der Informationennur für die Horde ist... und überhaupt, es ist so unübersichtilich, dass ich lieber (und mit 100%igem Erfolg) in Google suche, wenn ich was brauche.



Das Fest ändert sich halt jedes Jahr. Problem ist wohl eher die Aktualität.
Und was du dann mit 100% Erfolg ergoogelt hast, frage ich mich schon. Ich musste die meisten Informationen zum aktuellen Fest im Handelschannel holen.


----------



## Braamséry (10. Februar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal diese furzigen Quests einzig und allein nach dem Questtext zu erledigen.
> Muss denn wirklich nach jeder noch so beschissenen und allzu leicht zu verstehenden Quest gegooglet oder hier bei Buffed gesucht werden?
> Aber lieber lässt man sich von anderen Spielern jede noch so simple Aufgabe erklären, unter Angabe von Koordinaten natürlich.
> 
> Und ausgerechnet ein Gimpel wie du will hier mit seinem ersten Post etwas bewerten...ja ne, is klar



Schonmal den Satz "Verdummung der Community" gehört?

Der fiel auf buffed sogar schon oft und beschreibt den TE doch ganz ordentlich.

*Ja früher hat man erst den Q-Text gelesen oder in einer Datenbank geguckt bevor man dummes geschrieben hat*


----------



## Leerox (10. Februar 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Versuche doch mal diese furzigen Quests einzig und allein nach dem Questtext zu erledigen.
> Muss denn wirklich nach jeder noch so beschissenen und allzu leicht zu verstehenden Quest gegooglet oder hier bei Buffed gesucht werden?
> Aber lieber lässt man sich von anderen Spielern jede noch so simple Aufgabe erklären, unter Angabe von Koordinaten natürlich.
> 
> Und ausgerechnet ein Gimpel wie du will hier mit seinem ersten Post etwas bewerten...ja ne, is klar



da muss ich dir recht geben, ich finde es schlimm wie selbstverständlich manchmal für Leute ist, dass man ihnen alles unter die Nase reiben muss haubtsache sich keine mühe geben


----------



## Evereve (10. Februar 2010)

Ich find Buffed nach wie vor nice.
Guides gibts genug - und wer einen Guide fürs Liebesfest braucht...hm naja lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Februar 2010)

Ja ne komplette Datenbank von so ziemlich allen Infos dies in WoW gibt ist unbrauchbar.

Sei froh das es diese Seite überhaupt gibt!


----------



## Rongor (10. Februar 2010)

@ TE

Geh zur Horde.
Die brauchen noch Leute, die ihnen die Quest- und Instanzenguides vorlesen^^

Spaß vorbei....
Du schaffst es net nen Questtext selbständig auszuwerten? Vorallem nicht für dieses besch... Event?


----------



## TheDoggy (10. Februar 2010)

I lol'd.
Und ich schließe mich hier mit meinen Vorrednern an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (10. Februar 2010)

Nur mal interessehalber.. Wo genau fehlt dir denn eine Information zur Allianz, die du zur Horde aber bekommst? Ich habe mir den Guide nochmal durchgelesen und eigentlich nichts gefunden, was auffällig in Richtung "Horde only" geht.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2010)

Cucubaby schrieb:


> Ich finde dass diese Seiten für die Allianzler immer weniger brauchbar sind, weil es z B. für das aktuelle Fest: Liebe liegt in der Luft großteil der Informationennur für die Horde ist... und überhaupt, es ist so unübersichtilich, dass ich lieber (und mit 100%igem Erfolg) in Google suche, wenn ich was brauche.



Mh, also ist dir der Guide der aus Allianzsicht recherchiert und mit Allianzbeispielen verziert wurde zu wenig auf Allianz getrimmt? o.O


----------



## Deadlift (10. Februar 2010)

Nach langer Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, es gibt gar nicht sowas wie eine Allianz....

Es gibt nur eine sogenannte "Horde"...

Der TE will hier nur alle verwirren!


----------

